# six segma book



## هاكوز (1 يوليو 2008)

كتاب مفيد في six segma


----------



## ضغط مطلق (1 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على الجهد الذي بذلته , ونرجو منك المزيد من العطاء


----------



## جان كيشو (1 يوليو 2008)

شكراً لك على الكتاب إنه كتاب جداً رائع و نحن كمهندسين صناعيين بحاجة للتعرف على هذه التقنيات :14::14::14::14::14::14::14:you are the best


----------



## صناعي1 (2 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الكتاب و نتمنى منك المشاركة الدائمة و الفعالة في المنتدى


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

فيد لكن يوجد هناك كتب افض


----------



## إبراهيم الفيتوري (18 أغسطس 2008)

الآخ الفاضل
نشكرك علي هذا الكتاب المفيد


----------



## magdy100 (18 أغسطس 2008)

الله يبارك فى كل من يقدم جديد و لو كلمة واحدة
بوركت أخى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ريادة هندسية (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور ياخوي


حقيقة 6 segma الآن أداة من أقوى الأدوات الحديثة في مجال الهندسة الصناعية


وتقام فيه العديد من الدورات والمحاضرات


وهو لا يزال مجال خصب للدراسة والنقاش


مشكور يا غالي


----------



## المهندس البطة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي بس اعتقد هذا المفهوم يعني ان المهندس يحاول قدر الامكان تقليل من نسبة الخطر ام ماذا اخوكم هندسة صناعية سنة2.
فالرجاء التوضيح
شكرا لكمممممممممم.


----------



## CHE Amjad (4 سبتمبر 2008)

thank you verrrrrrrrry much


----------



## يوسف الفرح (13 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (17 أكتوبر 2008)

انا متشكر علي المجهود
بس كل ما اجي احمل بتتحمل علي انها صفحة ويب وليس ملف pdf


----------



## hammhamm44 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

very thanks 4 a goooooooooood effort


----------



## AhmedAsad (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر وهذا يدل علي طموحك وذكاءك ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## mgoumaa (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر على هذا الجزء المفيد


----------



## Ahmed_Gamal (27 نوفمبر 2008)

_شكرا على الكتاب المفيد_
_وجزاك الله خيرا_​


----------



## قبيل (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## e_mba (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ticoo (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*الف شكر على هذا الكتاب
*


----------



## محمدناشد (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي على الكتاب , بس شو معنى العنوان ( لو ممكن شوية تفصيل ) 
وشكرا


----------



## الباحثة الصغيرة (31 ديسمبر 2008)

فيه الفائدة إن شاء الله، ليتنا نتّسع للوقت، فهو متّسع، جزاك الله خيراً، و نفع الله بنقلك هذا الجميع.


----------



## طارق خالد الحسن (6 يناير 2009)

*السعودية- جدة*

الكتاب مفيد جدا ومهم لكل مهندس صناعي خاصة من هم في مجال الجودة والإنتاج. شكرا لك على توفيره لنا


----------



## طارق الصادق (28 يناير 2009)

_ شكرا جزيلا لهذا الكتاب القيم_


----------



## فيصل التميمي (28 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## صناعي1 (29 يناير 2009)

و هذا الموقع فيه كتاب بعنوان six sigma black belt handbook

http://sites.google.com/site/library4ieclub/Home/arabic-home/hr


----------



## محمود1307 (31 يناير 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## صفوان اصف (31 يناير 2009)

صناعي1 قال:


> و هذا الموقع فيه كتاب بعنوان six sigma black belt handbook
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/library4ieclub/home/arabic-home/hr


 
السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم 
حاولت تنزيل الكتاب عدة مرات بدون فائده 
اذا ما فيها غلبه ارجوا رفع الكتاب على الموقع
وطلب اخر اذا كان هناك كتب اخرى باللغة العربية ارجوا تزويدنا بها
وشكرا


----------



## صناعي1 (1 فبراير 2009)

صفوان اصف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم
> حاولت تنزيل الكتاب عدة مرات بدون فائده
> اذا ما فيها غلبه ارجوا رفع الكتاب على الموقع
> ...



أخي الكريم فقط اعمل right click على رابط الكتاب و اختار حفظ و ان شاء الله سيتم التحميل
لم استطع تحميل الكتاب كون حجمه كبير.
اخبرني ان استمرت المشكلة

كما يمكن ان تفتح الصفحة لكن ذلك يتطلب وقت بسبب حجم الكتاب


----------



## صفوان اصف (2 فبراير 2009)

صناعي1 قال:


> أخي الكريم فقط اعمل right click على رابط الكتاب و اختار حفظ و ان شاء الله سيتم التحميل
> لم استطع تحميل الكتاب كون حجمه كبير.
> اخبرني ان استمرت المشكلة
> 
> كما يمكن ان تفتح الصفحة لكن ذلك يتطلب وقت بسبب حجم الكتاب


 
شكرا للأهتمامك اخي الكريم انا نزلت الكتاب 
المشكله كانت عندي في الجهاز
المهم
الكتاب ليس باللغة العربيه
ارجوا منك ومن الاخوه الكرام اذا توفير اية مصادر عن الموضوع باللغة العرية


----------



## صناعي1 (2 فبراير 2009)

صفوان اصف قال:


> شكرا للأهتمامك اخي الكريم انا نزلت الكتاب
> المشكله كانت عندي في الجهاز
> المهم
> الكتاب ليس باللغة العربيه
> ارجوا منك ومن الاخوه الكرام اذا توفير اية مصادر عن الموضوع باللغة العرية


 الحمدلله

يوجد كتب بالعربية عن الموضوع و لكن اظن انها ليست الكترونية، اذا احببت اعطيك عناوينها


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 فبراير 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووور
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووور
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نايف3000 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اشكركم على هذا الجهد المبذول علما بان لدي معرفة بسيطه في 6 سجما وياليت من لدية اوراق عمل يفيدنا


----------



## hishamsz (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المنتدى الرائع وشكرا مقدما على الكتاب القيم


----------



## حسن عمر (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Ind. Engineer (10 ديسمبر 2009)

هاكوز.. مشكور على الكتاب ..الله يعطيك العافية..


----------



## Ind. Engineer (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*كتاب Sigma_Black_Belt_Handbook لمن يريد تحميله..*

هذا كتاب Sigma_Black_Belt_Handbook لمن يريد تحميله..
ولكن مجزىء الى 5 اجزاء كالتالي ..
page 1-110
page 111-220
page 221-330​ 

يتبع..​


----------



## Ind. Engineer (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*كتاب Sigma_Black_Belt_Handbook لمن يريد تحميله..*


بقية الكتاب ..

page 331-440
page 441-561

انتهى..​


----------



## SAIFASAD (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## حسن عمر (14 ديسمبر 2009)

سلمت يداك اخي الكريم


----------



## Bird (14 يناير 2010)

Thanks a lot my dear


----------



## safe4k (3 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## emofleh (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

